# MARIO GOMEZ



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

POST HIS WORK


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

all i can say is :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

He's one of the best ever, "BUTTERSCOTCH ON THE ROCKS" is one of my favorites of his work. Looks like lacquer candy, dont have any pics of it, post em up.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

RIP


----------



## PANTY RAID 66 (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

One Of The Few Painters I Looked up To!!! :angel:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Apr 28 2008, 04:42 AM~10519396
> *He's one of the best ever, "BUTTERSCOTCH ON THE ROCKS" is one of my favorites of his work. Looks like lacquer candy, dont have any pics of it, post em up.
> *


X2


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

T-bird-


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 29 2008, 01:47 PM~10533514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad azz 67


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 29 2008, 08:56 PM~10536899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

RIP


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

the best that ever did it


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 6 2008, 05:54 PM~10592811
> *the best that ever did it
> *


X2


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 6 2008, 04:32 PM~10592106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i really think know one cant come close to this men .....his style and creativity is amazing ....


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

WOW!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## arnout.. (Sep 27, 2005)

definatly a great artist!
but did mario do the painting and walt prey the pinstriping?
they run/ran the shop together?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

.......the best!....... :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

had a sweet tooth, but satisfied now after these pics :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

i never seen walt prey before


----------



## BLK82LINC (Feb 21, 2008)

KEEP THIS TOPIC GOING...MARIO GOMEZ R.I.P...ONE OF THE VERY BEST PAINTERS :worship:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l147/TATTOO-76/DSC09902.jpg[/img
> one of my favorites


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:biggrin: the 67 on the cover of lrm this month is my favorite


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 24 2008, 01:57 AM~10725796
> *:biggrin: the 67 on the cover of lrm this month is my favorite
> *


x2


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

this man was truly a great artist, one of the greatest painter that ever lived his artistic designs and intricate graphics keep me running back for more even to this day. R.I.P.

the candyman


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 4 2008, 08:21 PM~10574848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STILL FUCKEN LOVE THIS CAR :cheesy:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

THIS CAR WILL BE OUT EVERY SOON :cheesy:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

i took a painting class in high school,so i know about paint techniques and quality on a canvas. His work should really be in a art gallery


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 24 2008, 11:46 PM~10731719
> *i took a painting class in high school,so i know about paint techniques and quality on a canvas. His work should really be in a art gallery
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

TTT :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@May 24 2008, 07:58 PM~10730340
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Love This Car!!!


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: 
the Man Was truly a Master!!!!

~RIP~


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

MR PICASSO OF AUTOMOTIVE PAINT!


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

TRUE LEGEND...INNOVATOR...AND ARTIST....MISS HIS WORK ALREADY!! 
WILL BE TRUELY MISSED BY ALL LOWRIDING FANS...DIDNT KNOW HIM PERSONALLY....BUT AM A FAN OF THIS CULTURE...AND MARIO GOMEZ AND LOWRIDING GO HAND IN HAND!!!!

R.I.P. FROM NEW MEXICO!!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

my wagon painted many years ago by Mario.
pinstriped by Big Daddy Roth.


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

SADLY MISSED....R.I.P. MARIO


----------



## badassb5 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 6 2008, 07:35 PM~10592139
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Man I love those Impala pics. That is some of the nicest if not the nicest paint work I've ever seen. I mean ever


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

bump bump bump


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

R.I.P.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> is this in montebello


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@May 24 2008, 07:03 PM~10730378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love this car...


R.I.P to a great painter


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Neil Noriega's T-Bird ! Car was new.....


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Jul 30 2008, 10:13 AM~11214512
> *my wagon painted many years ago by Mario.
> pinstriped by Big Daddy Roth.
> 
> ...


thats nice


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 12 2009, 10:26 PM~15064043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DDDDDDAAAAAAMMMIIITTTTT.......TITE


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)

SOME MORE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Simply- Beautiful! :angel:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 17 2009, 07:54 PM~15113003
> *Simply- Beautiful!    :angel:
> *


X100


----------



## rollerz09 (Apr 1, 2009)

send me your number for i can git some worke done.


----------



## Bermuda Blue 62 (Jul 21, 2009)

that shit is bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerz09_@Sep 20 2009, 12:20 AM~15131105
> *send me your number for i can git some worke done.
> *


did you even read the topic..... :uh: the homie mario hasnt been with us for some time now. R.I.P.


----------



## FREE BUG!!! (Jul 22, 2009)

:0 Those are some CLEAN PAINT JOBS!


----------



## not US or THEM (Dec 22, 2008)

MARIO PAINTED SOME THE BEST ,IF NOT THE BEST CARS OUT ON THE SHOW CIRCUIT.


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@Sep 15 2009, 09:42 PM~15093511
> *
> *


Killing them with this color combo, no one even comes close to him.


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

this one just goes beyond comprehension, truly amazing


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

man he was an artist no other can compare


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin: 










sun set strip 67


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

ya know whats crazy, i've been going to lrm vegas shows for 10 years and i've never seen one of this candy cars in the actual sunlight !!!!! they're allways parked inside !!!!


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## curtiancall (Mar 27, 2010)

bass ass work


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: the best painter out there IMO thats why other try to bite his work


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@Sep 15 2009, 08:42 PM~15093511
> *
> *


true artist


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Apr 26 2010, 01:35 PM~17307398
> *:thumbsup: the best painter out there IMO thats why other try to bite his work
> *


 *TRUE DAT*


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

thats some bad ass work


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

*L.E.G.E.N.D.*


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

I GOT A TOOTHACHE BY JUST WATCHING THESE PICS!!!! REST IN PEACE TO THE BEST PAINTER EVER..


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin73_@May 30 2010, 05:33 PM~17648600
> *I GOT A TOOTHACHE BY JUST WATCHING THESE PICS!!!! REST IN PEACE TO THE BEST PAINTER EVER..
> *


x2 :happysad:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Ride in peace mechika tiahui


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

some of the best paint jobs no doubt :angel:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@Sep 15 2009, 08:42 PM~15093511
> *
> *


one of my all time fav LIFESTYLE rides.....BEAUTIFUL..wish it was still flyin a plaque


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 31 2010, 07:31 PM~17656681
> *some of the best paint jobs no doubt  :angel:
> *



Very true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sdchevylevel (Oct 3, 2007)

these paint jobs are the shit i grew up thinking it was normal having patterns now i know it takes an artist to spray them


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:drama: MORE PICS PLEASE


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

> this one just goes beyond comprehension, truly amazing


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## stiffy (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@Sep 15 2009, 07:37 PM~15093441
> *SOME MORE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


simply beautiful work r.i.p mario :angel:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

One Of The Best Painters ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*a legend THIS MAN HAS HAD THE MOST COVER CARS I THINK IN LRM HISTORY...*


:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 29 2008, 02:59 PM~10533585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :angel: :angel:


----------



## TAT2DAN (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@May 24 2008, 09:52 PM~10730298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone got more pics of this car?


----------



## sg226 (Jul 27, 2011)

Which paint job do you think was his best one?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> :0 :0 :angel: :angel:


I remember the day I took that shot...
It is a Honor & Pleasure to meet such a great painter.
R.I.P. Mario Gomez


----------



## Marty Sweetness (Sep 5, 2008)

When I make enough money im going to get his headstone put on his grave.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

Marty Sweetness said:


> When I make enough money im going to get his headstone put on his grave.


Theres no Headstone??????
Fukd up, He was a master at what he did and he sure deserves a headstone.
he put many smiles on peoples faces, they should try and work at getting him one


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Marty Sweetness said:


> When I make enough money im going to get his headstone put on his grave.


HIT ME UP I DO THEM!ILL HOOK IT UP!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## McBain (Nov 5, 2010)

:angel:to me he will always be the best . butterscotch on the rocks was the reason i took my car to him .its too bad i had to pull my car from his shop after 6 and a half years and15 gs .he never finished my car


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------

